
HOnions: Towards Detection and Identification of Misbehaving Tor HSDirs [pdf] - sc0rt
https://www.securityweek2016.tu-darmstadt.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Group_securityweek2016/pets2016/10_honions-sanatinia.pdf
======
schoen
At the presentation of this work at PETS last week, the Tor developers said it
was useful for understanding the nature and scope of this behavior, but their
intended long-term mitigation is to completely change the HSDir protocols
using additional privacy mechanisms so that the directories know much less
about the records in the directory (and about who is looking up or connecting
to what). The developers don't believe it's going to be a reliable solution to
police directory abuse on a case-by-case basis, so they want to see a protocol
change instead.

